# decent places to wade?



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

I am coming to Pcola beach on somewhat of a vaction this thurs 4/26 and I'd like to do some flounder gigging at night. I am staying across from Peg Leg Petes. Do you guys have any recommendations on some decent places I can wade and gig a few flatties that is accessible by foot? Not looking for any honey hole, just some general areas.


----------



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't live in that area so I couldn't give specifics if I wanted to. I would suggest studying Google Earth. Look for places that you can walk in to obviously. But read a lot of articles on line about flounder habits and habitats and then take that info to Google Earth and look for those types of structures. You can get TONS of insight this way and have a much greater depth of fishing knowledge.


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Pm me I will be out on Saturday


----------

